# summer presentation, fast or slow?



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

Was just wondering what the best presentation is for this time of year for saugeyes. With the hot water temps, are the fish sluggish? Whats the best time to target them, early morning/evening? or after dark?


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

also wondering what depth to target at. Thanks


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

All of these questions will vary depending on the reservoir you are fishing, especially time of day and depth. Evening, like around sundown, will normally be a solid time to target fish year round. I normally have some good luck in the middle of the day. Think deep water, for the most part, in the heat of the day. This could be points or deeper areas close to shallow water. As the sun goes down work shallower, and even sometimes really shallow flats can be great producers. In the deeper reservoirs, a little bit of speed is good now. A lot of guys will start trolling deeper running cranks this time of year, harnesses can also produce. Best bet is to hit up guys locally at the reservoir you fish regularly , and find out what works for them.


----------

